# HOW DOES EVERYONE ANAGE EXERCISE



## rosalindb (Mar 7, 2021)

A quick question.  I have exercise dvds, would this be enough exercise wise, I also go walking.  Is this enough?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 7, 2021)

You have find exercise that suits you,you can stick with, and enjoy, as this for the long haul.


----------



## helli (Mar 7, 2021)

I completely agree with @grovesy.
The best exercise for all of us is what we enjoy.
it could be walking or exercise dvds or gardening or dancing or cycling or house work (apparently, there are some people who enjoy it!) or a circuit session at the gym or, when they open, shopping (carrying your bags could be good weight training) or ...

If you enjoy your exercise dvds, go for it. If you like the fresh air, go walking. And, if you get through your dvds and bored with going over them again, you can do something different.

Whatever you do, it’s a good idea to keep an eye on your blood sugars if you can. Some exercise may cause them to go up and some may cause them to go down.

And, don’t forget to have fun.


----------



## rosalindb (Mar 7, 2021)

Thank you everyone, you have been so helpful


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2021)

Good luck with your exercise @rosalindb

Getting outside can really help your mental health if you can manage it, so walking is a great option. Nordic walking groups were  getting increasingly popular around here before the lockdowns - which have a social element, and some helpful stretches and warmups to start

Hopefully groups, and other options, plus low-impact things like aquarobics and swimming will become easier and more accessible as the lockdowns ease.


----------



## Maca44 (Mar 8, 2021)

Treadmill for me I like something I can control when the weather gets better I will be out walking I've seen big improvements since starting but I'm taking it easy. Most important you must enjoy it otherwise you won't keep it up you don't want it to be a chore.


----------



## EllsBells (Mar 18, 2021)

Walking outside for me. I'm going out more frequently in more weathers and usually ensure one hill. At first I made myself go out late at night for a couple of miles to reduce high sugars, then progressed to some longer daytime walks every 3 days or so (blisters). Am now moving to more daily routine. Today managed first 'commute' walk before work - it's taken 5 1/2 months to get to this point (3 months of thinking about it and two to adjust my routine enough to achieve it). I hate mornings.


----------



## Maca44 (Mar 20, 2021)

EllsBells said:


> Walking outside for me. I'm going out more frequently in more weathers and usually ensure one hill. At first I made myself go out late at night for a couple of miles to reduce high sugars, then progressed to some longer daytime walks every 3 days or so (blisters). Am now moving to more daily routine. Today managed first 'commute' walk before work - it's taken 5 1/2 months to get to this point (3 months of thinking about it and two to adjust my routine enough to achieve it). I hate mornings.


Walking has got to be one of the best exercises out there will be out once it warms up.


----------



## CarTer*555 (Apr 7, 2021)

I take Nordic Walking groups of people out here in South Wales, and it is fantastic exercise, burns more calories too. I took it up over 8 years ago, I have Fibromyalgia (chronic pain condition) and doing Nordic Walking has helped me lots, hence why I qualified as a Nordic Walking Instructor and am also qualified Personal Trainer. However I am better at teaching others on fitness but struggle to teach myself!. 
It has been hard recently with all the government covid restrictions, that getting out Nordic Walking with groups has not been allowed her in Wales, CANT WAIT until we will be able to get back into the great outdoors and socialise with group members again and have a good old chat and laugh.


----------



## Maca44 (Apr 8, 2021)

Diabetic Frog said:


> I've just ordered a bicycle helmet,  so look out for me cycling near you soon! Aaaarrrggghhhh!!!!


I will try not to hit you in my van


----------

